# Startx  after a timeout



## balanga (Feb 29, 2020)

After logging in I sometimes run startx and sometimes I don't... Is there any way to run it if a key is not pressed within x secs?


----------



## scottro (Feb 29, 2020)

Are you using a display manager or just booting into text mode then typing startx. Assuming you have the xinit package installed, just boot into text and run startx whenever you want to use it.  
If you're using a display manager that boots into GUI, though, I have no idea.


----------

